# Pregnyl in fridge?



## Daisy2009 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi,

Today I've been given my Pregnyl for triggershot and i think i was told to store it in the fridge last time, nothing was mentioned this time so Ive put it in the fridge incase. Any ideas?

Daisy xx


----------



## beccibo (Sep 15, 2010)

i was told to keep in fridge


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi yeah Pregnyl is a fridge item


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes in the fridge


----------



## Daisy2009 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thankyou, 

Can stop worrying now


----------

